

19-year-old's self-driving car technology wins $75k Intel science fair award - der3k
http://www.nbcnews.com/technology/students-self-driving-car-tech-wins-intel-science-fair-1C9977186

======
KRoP
This is definitely news and I hope more people on HN see it. It hasn't been
tested on roads yet, but it looks very promising.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qpHl0GbQNI> \- interview with Ionut after the
award.

<http://seewithtongue.info/> \- Ionut worked on this sensor that allows blind
people to "see" on the computer, using their tongue. This was released only a
year ago, and also "allows processing and adjusting the images taken from a
webcam in real time using Artificial Intelligence." Ionut said something
similar about how the car "sees," so I'm guessing that the car vision came out
of this.

Please share any other info you find.

